# My barn cat found another job



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

So I thought it might be fun to post that my lazy barn cat has turned into a LGC, he started helping my herd my chickens in. While he doesn't exactly guard them I thought a couple people would get a laugh out of this. 
Now he needs to start actually losing weight.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow!! Lucky Now I want a LGC!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

It all starts with a barn cat. Or maybe southern will take this to another level


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 6, 2016)

Wouldn't that rather be a CGC? Chicken Guardian Cat? (as opposed to LGC - Livestock Guardian Cat) Although a "livestock" guardian can and often does guard chickens as well as livestock, so more encompassing. Hmmm pretty deep here, have to give it some thought!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

True. I'll think about that later when I feel like thinking.


----------

